# Restored Hurricane, first flight.



## Marcel (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.flyingmachinestv.co.uk/AHurricaneFlies.wmv


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2009)

Now that's something you don't see everyday! Thanks for posting Marcel.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2009)

Excellent! Great to see a genuine 'Hurribomber' back in the air, and such an authentic restoration, from an historic airfield. Thanks Marcel.


----------



## FlexiBull (Feb 17, 2009)

Ooooooh that sound luuurrvveellyy


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks, Mon Ami. It's good to see another warbird back in the air. My
congrats to all involved.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2009)

With Charles here.They have done a great work.
THX for sharing Marcel.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2009)

Great to see!


----------

